# Use my classic truck or buy plow truck



## Nwplawncare (Jan 1, 2018)

Hi guys this is my first post but I e been stalking this site a lot. I’m sorry to post my noob questions but I can’t seem to find anything on this and I’m not sure where to post it. So I’ve been in lawn care since I was a kid but have officially been in buisness 2 years. Right now I’m doing snow blowing to get by but I need a plow truck to actually make money. Now my problem is funds are tight so if I was to buy a plow truck it would be an older junk one just to get me by an make some money An slowly upgrade. I already own a 1973 f250 4x4 but I put it up in the winter I’m wondering if it’s worth putting a plow on that just to get me through next winter an then buying a decent truck or buy an old wore out truck try to get by an then buy a decent one. Thank you


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Pics of the 73


----------



## Nwplawncare (Jan 1, 2018)

It has a lift in it now but that's coming out either way


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Ford "classic? Just joking ! Put a plow on it,from my gm perspective that's just an old truck, put it to work.


----------



## Nwplawncare (Jan 1, 2018)

Haha I know I just hate to see the old truck get rusted out that’s why I questioned it


----------



## Richh56 (Dec 31, 2017)

Right now I see plow trucks for sale all over the place for 2000 or less. I figure the new general liability insurance rates have pushed a lot of ppl out of the business. It wI'll cost you over a thousand to put a used plow on your classic. Unless you already have the complete set up for that truck. Just my twopinion cents.... but I love old Fords...


----------



## Nwplawncare (Jan 1, 2018)

Richh56 said:


> Right now I see plow trucks for sale all over the place for 2000 or less. I figure the new general liability insurance rates have pushed a lot of ppl out of the business. It wI'll cost you over a thousand to put a used plow on your classic. Unless you already have the complete set up for that truck. Just my twopinion cents.... but I love old Fords...


Wow! To get anything worth buying here is Atleast 5000 or it will need loads of work


----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)

Itll be a nightmare to find a plow set up for that


----------



## Richh56 (Dec 31, 2017)

Where are you located at?


----------



## Nwplawncare (Jan 1, 2018)

I’m in Maine I’m just going by what I see on Craigslist that is stickered an ready to go


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

You'll never find a mount and if you do you'll have to modify it to lower mount position of the plow itself.

Go buy a junker with a plow already


----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)

IF you want to find a mount, go to a junk yard or scour craigslist and look for a truck like yours that is a parts truck, its easy to find a blade, hard to find a mount. If you can weld find a conventional western or myers and make it work, then just wire head lights with some led pods, power to controller and pump, and tadah, all done. Easier said than done of course, but if you can weld it wont be THAT hard.
Something like this, I know this is the generation aftet yours but you know what I mean


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Nice high boy...


----------



## Richh56 (Dec 31, 2017)

I agree. I love old Fords...

I had two... 
72 and 78. The 78 was a beast...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> Nice high boy...


Did someone mention High Boy???...


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

I wouldn't put a plow on that, it's too nice. Highboy's in decent shape are hard to find. Your'e smart to park it in the winter. They are sharp looking, but the design is seriously flawed as far as water retention and rusting especially the inner fenders and front cab.
I also wouldn't recommend buying a junker. How are you going to service your accounts and grow your business when your truck is always broke down?
Stick with the snowblower route, build a customer base. Save some money, buy something decent. A mid size 4x4 truck is ideal for loading a blower. Or a suv with a hitch mounted carrier. 
K.I.S.S.


----------



## Richh56 (Dec 31, 2017)

I have an 87. F250 with 350 suspension with a create 351W 
All new fuel tanks. Breaks. Lines. And other expenses stuff... 7000 invested. 

Now ready for a bunch of body work. It's a love affair...project truck

Ugliest Ford Every made...


----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)

Richh56 said:


> I have an 87. F250 with 350 suspension with a create 351W
> All new fuel tanks. Breaks. Lines. And other expenses stuff... 7000 invested.
> 
> Now ready for a bunch of body work. It's a love affair...project truck
> ...


Bricknoses can be swapped to an obs with a front swap clip


----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)

Collision said:


> Bricknoses can be swapped to an obs with a front swap clip


Meant to say front clip swap


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Collision said:


> Bricknoses can be swapped to an obs with a front swap clip


Whatever you buy, you will end up putting a ton of money in it. Nothing harder on a truck then plowing snow, or really using it every day. People don't consider the additional wear and tear of pulling a tandem trailer every day, as an example.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

I picked up this '77 last fall. I'm the second owner. It's at the body shop getting restored (I don't think he's actually started on it yet).
We're going to use it for our leaf loader and chipper truck, so it will see minimal use.














use


----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)

Beautiful truck


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

OP, use the truck. Plow snow, haul chips, put it to work. Build a truck side mount if needed, really easy on old trucks like that. It's a tool like the rest of your fleet. I plowed snow for 25 years with my old 52 Dodge. It still increased in value every year.


----------

